# judo in wrestling. (need help)



## CuongNhuka (Aug 3, 2006)

I am going to start wrestling in high school. In Cuong Nhu there is Judo and Aikido, so in that respect I feel I already know enough to atleast have a fighting chance. However I would like any tips you gentle man might have to help me apply judo throws (which mostly require grabbing your opponents gi) to wrestling (which doesn't allow grabbing your opponents uniform). 
I would also any condiotning tips you folks might have. An example is in Chin Na (Chinese Wrestling) they have you do some weightlifting-esc training while holding either a brick or a kettle bell. To read more there is an article in the August edition of Black Belt Magazine. 
Some of you may be woundering 'so, why does this idiot even care?' Well, this idiot cares becasue it (high school wrestling) could be a good way for me to practice my grappling. And if I get good enough i might be able to go to college on a wrestling scholarship. So heres hoping.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 3, 2006)

I think the principles of both Aikido and Judo will serve you well.  The grounding, uprooting, taking the center, and other concepts are all there in wrestling.  Different techniques but very similar concepts.

Jeff


----------



## Brother John (Aug 3, 2006)

Your understanding of leverage, leverage points, circular motion and "merging with" the attacker will give you an advantage:
HOWEVER: I think you'll find that you won't be allowed to use MOST of the grappling "Techniques" that you've learned in your art.

Don't worry about the techniques for now, they'll teach you those moves....and you won't be able to "Bring In" many that they don't already have.
Not without being disqualified and/or kicked off the team.

Your Brother
John


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 3, 2006)

Brother John said:
			
		

> Your understanding of leverage, leverage points, circular motion and "merging with" the attacker will give you an advantage:
> HOWEVER: I think you'll find that you won't be allowed to use MOST of the grappling "Techniques" that you've learned in your art.
> 
> Don't worry about the techniques for now, they'll teach you those moves....and you won't be able to "Bring In" many that they don't already have.
> ...


 
I don't think I could add in many judo throws (or locks without a risk of losing). The only throw that I know, that I could do is big outer clip (ogoshi). Atleast that isn't in wrestling. I was thinking I could grabb the other guy in the way you would grabb your opponent to do scarf hold (kesa gatame). And do the leg sweep and land in a pin. Automatic win.
I was mostly looking for stuff like that, applying judo throws or holds in wrestling. Or any unique conditioning exercises you might do. It might give me an edge, or it might just irritate the other guy. 
we'll see


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 3, 2006)

The best place to ask would probably be in the wrestling room.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 3, 2006)

Yah... I geuss I'll look there too. I mostly wanted judo tips, but if I start now I could get good enough to give me that edge I'm looking for.


----------



## Bravissimo (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a friend of mine who did judo for years was thrown out of tryouts on the wrestling team because he choked his opponent.  He didn't really care though, he wasn't that set on wrestling.

Judo or Jujitsu is a great supplement for wrestling.  And since you're been "wrestling" in a sense already have an advantage over everyone else.  The type of wind you need to wrestle is different than the wind you need for football.  From a cardiovascular standpoint you're already going to be a step up.

Wrestling will absolutely help your grappling.  And not just from the wrestling practice.  If you wrestle for a while, you're going to be very hesitant to go to your back which will make you much more aware of everything going on in say a judo match.

I remember my judo instructor told me this:  I can take a judo guy, and make him a good ground fighter in 2 years.  I can take a jujitsu guy and make him a good ground fighter in 2 years.  I can take a wrestler, and make him a good ground fighter in 6 months.

I didn't wrestle in high school (which I'm still kicking myself in the *** for today).  I have a slight advantage over wrestlers who come into the school because the rules are a little different.  I can beat them for about a month.  After that, even though I have a couple of years on them in the school, they pound me.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 4, 2006)

Bravissimo said:
			
		

> I have a friend of mine who did judo for years was thrown out of tryouts on the wrestling team because he choked his opponent. He didn't really care though, he wasn't that set on wrestling.
> 
> Judo or Jujitsu is a great supplement for wrestling. And since you're been "wrestling" in a sense already have an advantage over everyone else. The type of wind you need to wrestle is different than the wind you need for football. From a cardiovascular standpoint you're already going to be a step up.
> 
> ...


 
luckly for me, i don't know any chokes. and thanks for the input. and so you know, swearing is a no-no. by the way, check your user cp


----------



## ryudo634 (Aug 19, 2006)

Kesa gatame is legal in wrestling. It's called the head and arm, it's slightly different, but in general it's the same thing.


----------

